# evenTT14 Saturday Drive out 12th July



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

So the plan is to start from the Holiday Inn Washington around 11 then drive to the Angel of the North INFO HERE then up to see the Roman Wall and Fort at Housesteads INFO HERE. Next a drive back to see Northumberlandia INFO HERE and maybe stop for a bite to eat before a cruise around the North Tyne coast from scenic Blyth to Tynemouth before returning via the Tyne Tunnel to the Hotel . 
Entry to Housesteads is £6 ( group discount for 11+) and Northumberlandia is £2 so who's up for this then?

Tickets available HERE

Confirmed

Wallsendmag +1
The Phantom Lord
Zebedee+1
JimmyF
MalsTT+1
DzTT
PeTTe
pincherrn+1
heiliger.stanislaus
Eadon


----------



## Zebedee (Jul 4, 2011)

We are definitely up for this, sounds like a full and fun packed day, with lots of things to see that we haven't seen already!

Looking forward to the whole weekend!

Lin and Darren xxx


----------



## Pincherrn (Jan 27, 2014)

We have booked for this. Are there tickets or something for this? We don't have anything.

Colin


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi you don't need anything for this as long as you've paid. See you on Saturday


----------



## Pincherrn (Jan 27, 2014)

Thank you. Looking forward to it. Our trip starts tomorrow.

Colin


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

Put me down for Saturday please.

Ticket and rooms already booked/paid for.

Edit: bit of confusion from me, just buying the actual drive out ticket now. That covers the 2 entry fees right?


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

Ticket purchased, put me down


----------



## David Tonks (Mar 16, 2013)

Hello to all who are visiting the TT event at Beamish this weekend, I will try to attend the weekend at some point certainly on Sunday but I must encourage you all at some point to attend Beamish Hall (I'm not on commission I just love the bar, word of warning no mobile phone reception at the Hall or Bar) weather on Saturday at the end of the cruise for your evening meal and a pint or on Sunday after the show before you return home, It is one of the most beautiful of hotels not far from the museum entrance it has it own local brewery onsite with some great beers plus a great pub called the stables (I walk two and a half miles one way to call it my local). I am local to the area and would highly recommend this place as a treat not to be missed plus there is the opportunity to take some great photo's in the grounds, please feel free to check it out on the Best Western Hotels website you won't be disappointed, I know that there has been a lot of complaining about holding this event in the north east of England but trust me you couldn't have picked a better place to hold it and the north east coast line is fantastic for a cruise. If I had only critic I would recommend going up the coast as far as Holy Island, and Bamborugh Castle in Northumberland. I am not from the north east originally, I come the Black Country (West Midlands) but have lived here since 1987 and consider it "GODS" country now and wouldn't live anywhere else so please come and start your own love affair with the North East! 8)


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi Eadin 1 ticket covers one person gmfor entry to housesteads and nortumberlandia. If there are 2 of you, you will need 2 tickets


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Nice write up Dave


----------



## Dale_88 (Jul 6, 2013)

Can you pay on the day for Saturday? As I don't know if I can make it yet


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Yeah Dale that's fine.


----------



## hey3688 (Oct 4, 2013)

Ticket purchased, put me on the list


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

Have nipped off to a sainsburys garage down the road currently washing the car :lol:


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Eadon said:


> Have nipped off to a sainsburys garage down the road currently washing the car :lol:


Beat u to it Jon :wink:


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

jimmyf said:


> Eadon said:
> 
> 
> > Have nipped off to a sainsburys garage down the road currently washing the car :lol:
> ...


I noticed you weren't there, and I left at around 6.30! Ha


----------

